
Categories: Models of Models - wellokthen
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/jPDSzqHJCz2drFKvA/categories-models-of-models
======
lidHanteyk
A new convert joins the fold.

Category theory is indeed what we obtain when we try to seek minimal
ontologies, minimal models, etc. but it is interesting that it originally
evolved in the context of minimal explanations for natural transformations.

I wonder about the slogan "assume a 3-category" for unifying these desires for
a minimal playground upon which we can discuss and relate all of these
distinct mathematical concepts.

~~~
ginnungagap
Why a 3-category in particular?

------
smitty1e
Great post. If you like it, consider Renzo Carbonara's work =>
[https://atypeofprogramming.com/](https://atypeofprogramming.com/)

------
tuesdayrain
This is really interesting. Seems like everything could be modeled as a graph
with nodes being nouns and edges being verbs.

